# 2.6.17-emission7: The Bullet Dodger

## Kensai

E-mission sources es basada en los siguientes parches: Lockless Pagecache por Nick Piggin, Genpatches y CK. 

La meta principal de este parche es mantenerse al par con la ultima versión de el kernel Gentoo, ofrecer los últimos adelantos, bajar las latencias, bajar la carga del procesador y mejorar la efectividad. Otra meta de Emission Sources es la estabilidad. Nosotros siempre sometemos a prueba cada lanzamiento por un periodo extendido para asegurar su calidad. 

/*Notas*/ 

Ultima actualización de parcho de kernel incluida, nueva versión de genpatches la nueva versión de lockless y mucha limpieza y arreglo de Bugs.

Nuevo e implementado en esta versión "E-Mission Tunables". Es derivado de la idea de  timeslices ajustables para Staircase (Valores de Optimizaciones ajustables) que Tiger683 lanzo anteriormente para nitro-sources. Lo que yo hice fue, tome esa idea, y la impulse al próximo nivel. Yo se que estos valores ajustables se pueden definir en sysctl.conf, pero a mi personalmente me gusta la idea de mi propio punto de comienzo. Apreciare cualquier comentario acerca de esta implementación.

Ejemplo de "E-Mission Tunables" (todos menos custom son opciones pre-configuradas).

```
E-Mission Tunables  --->

( ) Server

( ) File Server

( ) Compute Server

( ) Desktop

( ) Low Latency Desktop

( ) Custom
```

Menú Custom

```
E-Mission Kernel Tunables (Custom)  --->

(6) Minimum Round Robin Timeslice (in milliseconds) (NEW)

(19) Factor For Default Value (NEW)

(1) Interactive CPU Scheduling (NEW)

(0) Compute CPU Scheduling (NEW)

(80) Percentage CPU For SCHED_ISO Tasks (NEW)

(66) Percentage RAM Filled With Mapped Pages (NEW)

(1) Hard Mapped Limit (NEW)

(1) Tail Large Files (NEW)

(0) Dirty Ratio (NEW)
```

2.6.17-emission7: The Bullet Dodger 

```
/* Patch List */

001-patch-2.6.17.11

002-genpatches-rollup-2.6.17-6.patch

003-patch-2.6.17-ck1

004-lockless-from-2.6.18-rc4-mm1.patch

005-iosched-rollup-2.6.17.4-2.patch

006-reiser4-for-2.6.17-3.patch

007-2.6.17-kj-resync-from-rc1-kj.patch

008-cpu-support-rollup.patch

009-linux-phc-0.2.6-kernel-vanilla-2.6.17.patch

010-realtime-lsm.patch

011-2.6.17-mm1-rollup-cleanup-patches.patch

012-2.6.17-mm-mutex-conversion.patch

013-sleazy-fpu-feature.patch

014-grsecurity-2.1.9-2.6.17.7-200608012135.patch

015-suspend2-2.2.7.4-2.6.17-r2.patch

016-zlib_inflate-update.patch

017-the-scheduled-removal-of-some-oss-drivers.patch

018-unionfs-1.3.patch

019-shutup-false-positives-2.6.17.patch

020-mark-false-positives-2.6.17-emission7.patch

021-emission-tunables-3-2.6.17-ck1.patch

022-kconfig-add-864hz.patch

023-lxdialog-from-2.6.18-rc4-mm1.patch

024-daconfig-2.3.1-2.6.17.patch

025-name-tag-2.6.17-emission7.patch
```

Disfruten!

Patch:

http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission7/linux-2.6.17-emission7.bz2

Ebuild:

http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission7/emission-sources-2.6.17-r7.ebuild

Broken-Out:

http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission7/linux-2.6.17-emission7-broken-out.tar.bz2

Broken-Out (Directory):

http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission7/broken-out

Haciéndolo Trabajar:

Método Ebuild

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/emission-sources

cd /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/emission-sources

wget http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission7/emission-sources-2.6.17-r7.ebuild

ebuild emission-sources-2.6.17-r7.ebuild digest

USE="symlink" emerge emission-sources

cd /usr/src/linux

make MENUCONFIG_COLOR=blackbg menuconfig
```

Método Manual

```
cd /usr/src

rm linux

wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2

mv linux-2.6.17 linux-2.6.17-emission7

ln -s linux-2.6.17-emission7 linux

cd linux

wget http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission7/linux-2.6.17-emission7.bz2

bzcat linux-2.6.17-emission7.bz2 | patch -p1

rm -rf *.bz2 *.patch

make MENUCONFIG_COLOR=blackbg menuconfig
```

De necesitar ayuda con referencia al parche, favor replicar con sus preguntas, con mucho gusto los ayudaremos a todos.  :Wink: 

--Gracias

ATT. Vipernicus y Kensai  :Cool: 

----------

## Kensai

Mis "tips" personales para ustedes:

- En E-Mission Tunables escojan la opcion Low Latency Desktop es la mejor, pero si saben editar los valores escojan custom.

- En el Scheduler de usar reiser4 y reiserfs escojan Deadline y si usan ext3 o demas escojan CFQ.

- Escojan luego tambien la opcion Low Latency (Peemptible Kernel)

Estoy usando este kernel ahora mismo y sin problemas, como ven en mi firma abajo cambie a reiser 4 y este kernel funciona de maravilla con reiser4. Les deseo exito a todos y por favor reporten cualquier problema o si les va buien.  :Wink: 

----------

## kropotkin

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> Mis "tips" personales para ustedes:
> 
> - En E-Mission Tunables escojan la opcion Low Latency Desktop es la mejor, pero si saben editar los valores escojan custom.
> 
> - En el Scheduler de usar reiser4 y reiserfs escojan Deadline y si usan ext3 o demas escojan CFQ.
> ...

 

estoy usando ya el emission7, arranque el sistema hace como 30 min, hasta el problema nada, enunos dias más posteare como se a comportado el sistema.

pd: puse las opciones que recomentaste   :Wink: 

salu2

----------

## Noss

Hola!

Si este kernel me da soporte a ICH8 y a JMicron no ICH, ya mismito lo pongo. Agradecería si alguien que lo tiene lo puede mirar para ver si lo puedo poner. Es que tengo una p5b y trae un chipset ICH8 para los SATA y un JMicron para los IDE, y de momento solo el parche mm2 trae soporte para ellos a la vez...

Un saludo

----------

## Kensai

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Hola!
> 
> Si este kernel me da soporte a ICH8 y a JMicron no ICH, ya mismito lo pongo. Agradecería si alguien que lo tiene lo puede mirar para ver si lo puedo poner. Es que tengo una p5b y trae un chipset ICH8 para los SATA y un JMicron para los IDE, y de momento solo el parche mm2 trae soporte para ellos a la vez...
> 
> Un saludo

 

Lamentablemente, ICH8 solo esta en el kernel 2.6.18 el cual tan pronto sea lanzado como estable vipernicus hara el 2.6.18-emission1, pero hablando con vipernicus el me dijo que si era mucho el interes o 2.6.18 se demora en salir estable el va a implementar el soporte al kernel 2.6.17.

A todos, se esta trabajando en un script que hara mucho mas facil los valores ajustables por ejemplo:

"emission-tunables ll-desktop" va a configurar los mejores valores para una desktop. Pero hay no se acaba,

"emission-tunables gaming" va a configurar los valores para la mejor experiencia en los juegos 3D

"emission-tunables file-server" Optimizado hacia un file-server

"emission-tunables compute-server"

"emission-tunables server" Optimizado hacia server como la opcion de arriba

----------

## Kensai

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> A todos, se esta trabajando en un script que hara mucho mas facil los valores ajustables por ejemplo:
> 
> "emission-tunables ll-desktop" va a configurar los mejores valores para una desktop. Pero hay no se acaba,
> 
> "emission-tunables gaming" va a configurar los valores para la mejor experiencia en los juegos 3D
> ...

 

"emission-tunables compute-server" Hace que los programas compilen mas rapido. Muy bueno.

si alguien esta utilizando emission7 y esta interesado en este script por favor hagame saber y doy las instrucciones.  :Cool: 

----------

## kropotkin

 *Kensai wrote:*   

>  *Kensai wrote:*   A todos, se esta trabajando en un script que hara mucho mas facil los valores ajustables por ejemplo:
> 
> "emission-tunables ll-desktop" va a configurar los mejores valores para una desktop. Pero hay no se acaba,
> 
> "emission-tunables gaming" va a configurar los valores para la mejor experiencia en los juegos 3D
> ...

 

y como logra eso de compilar más rapido los programas ????

----------

## aj2r

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> y como logra eso de compilar más rapido los programas ????

 

Supongo que realiza las tareas más eficientemente a costa de tener una menor "responsividad" a las tareas interactivas.

----------

## Kensai

 *aj2r wrote:*   

>  *kropotkin wrote:*   
> 
> y como logra eso de compilar más rapido los programas ???? 
> 
> Supongo que realiza las tareas más eficientemente a costa de tener una menor "responsividad" a las tareas interactivas.

 

Exactamente. El script es mas bien para las personas que desean cambiar mucho los valores. provee una manera facil y rapida de hacerlo.

----------

## Joaquin24

excelente . siempre use el kernel ck !!  :Very Happy:   supongo que este es mucho mejor 

gracias

----------

## aj2r

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> - En el Scheduler de usar reiser4 y reiserfs escojan Deadline y si usan ext3 o demas escojan CFQ.
> ...

 

Podrías explicar un poco esta recomendación, yo uso resiserfs y siempre he puesto CFQ, por qué debiera ser mejor que usase Deadline?

 *kernel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The CFQ I/O scheduler tries to distribute bandwidth equally
> 
> among all processes in the system. It should provide a fair
> ...

 

----------

## pacho2

¿sabes si se han planteado la posibilidad de incluir los parches de suspend2? 

La verdad es que uso el kernel 2.6.17-suspend2-r4, y no me gustaría perder ese soporte.

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

Pacho, ya los incluye  :Wink: . La verdad es que no soy muy partidario de salirse de gentoo-sources, más que nada por vaguería, pero estos e-mission tienen muy buena pinta e incluyen Gentoo-patchset. El trabajo de vipernicus me parece excelente, y la guía de instalción del wiki del proyecto es sublime. Se nota que es un trabajo bien hecho. Voy a porbarlo yo tambien  :Smile: 

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Pacho, ya los incluye . La verdad es que no soy muy partidario de salirse de gentoo-sources, más que nada por vaguería, pero estos e-mission tienen muy buena pinta e incluyen Gentoo-patchset. El trabajo de vipernicus me parece excelente, y la guía de instalción del wiki del proyecto es sublime. Se nota que es un trabajo bien hecho. Voy a porbarlo yo tambien 

 

Muchas gracias por la información  :Smile: , cuando acabe la compilación de los world de mis gentoo pruebo los emission  :Wink: 

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## aj2r

Ahora que tengo un momento me he decidido a probar los emission7, y me encuentro configurando el núcleo y me he topado con esta opción Device Drivers->Block Devices->Boot frontend cache driver, ¿Lo habéis probado? ¿Se nota? ¿Realmente merece la pena? He leído esto  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FCache pero lo único que saco en claro es que para usarlo necesitaría una pequeña partición en ext3.

----------

## aj2r

Recibo el siguiente error al hacer make modules:

 *eclipse linux-2.6.17-emission7 # make modules wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   CHK     include/linux/version.h
> 
>   Building modules, stage 2.
> ...

 

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## Stolz

Yo también tengo como módulos usb-storage, rfcomm y bridge yo no he tenido problemas para compilarlos. Nunca he visto el error "Section mismatch" pero me sugiere que si aprovechaste un .config anterior sin hacer un "make oldconfig" tal vez algo se haya quedado en estado inconsistente.

----------

## Kensai

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Podrías explicar un poco esta recomendación, yo uso resiserfs y siempre he puesto CFQ, por qué debiera ser mejor que usase Deadline?

  El por que de esta decicion no es nada probado ni cientifico, solo que muchos hemos compartido la idea de que CFQ es mas balanceado y mejor para ext3 y Deadline funciona mejor para discos nuevos y reiser3/4. Esta es la recomendacion cheater1034 alguien quien pienso sabe mucho mas de esto que yo:

DEADLINE: This is a surprising scheduler, it is light and performs the extremely well on most file systems, including reiser4. Works best on newer drives.

CFQ: Only use it on ext3, this scheduler's goal is not performance, but about balancing IO among all resources.

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Ahora que tengo un momento me he decidido a probar los emission7, y me encuentro configurando el núcleo y me he topado con esta opción Device Drivers->Block Devices->Boot frontend cache driver, ¿Lo habéis probado? ¿Se nota? ¿Realmente merece la pena? He leído esto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FCache pero lo único que saco en claro es que para usarlo necesitaría una pequeña partición en ext3.

  Si funciona muy bien y segun vipernicus da mejor performance al sistema.

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Recibo el siguiente error al hacer make modules:

 

Tratare de tenerte la contestacion hoy mismo.  :Wink: 

----------

## ekz

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Yo también tengo como módulos usb-storage, rfcomm y bridge yo no he tenido problemas para compilarlos. Nunca he visto el error "Section mismatch" pero me sugiere que si aprovechaste un .config anterior sin hacer un "make oldconfig" tal vez algo se haya quedado en estado inconsistente.

 

Stolz, que pasos hay que realizar para hacer bien  lo que dices, yo aun tengo el emission3. Me basta con copiar el .config y hacer make oldconfig, y luego de eso make menuconfig???

Saludos!

----------

## Stolz

 *-ekz3me- wrote:*   

> que pasos hay que realizar para hacer bien  lo que dices, yo aun tengo el emission3. Me basta con copiar el .config y hacer make oldconfig, y luego de eso make menuconfig???

 

Sí, así es. Aunque no se si realmente solucionará el porblema de aj2r. Si usó make menuconfig antes de compilar, entonces seguro que ese no es el problema.

Suponiendo que vengas de emission3 y quieras partir de su configuracion sería:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-emission3/.config .

make oldconfig 

make menuconfig

...
```

----------

## aj2r

Copié el .config del núcleo que estoy usando ahora, pero hice make menuconfig y modifiqué algunas cosas, así que no creo que sea de eso. De todas formas en cuanto tenga otro rato probaré a configurarlo entero sin usar una anterior a ver si me sigue dando el mismo problema. Gracias

EDITO-> Nunca antes me había hecho falta, pero parece que, aunque haga un menuconfig, sigue siendo necesario hacer un make oldconfig. Pero para el futuro lo haré como lo he hecho ahora, primero un menuconfig y luego un oldconfig, y de esta manera me ahorro el que me pregunte oldconfig   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kensai

Asi que ahora esta trabajando? Si asi es me alegro.  :Wink: 

Veo que este parche esta siendo muy estable y de alta calidad, y eso es lo que siempre habia esperado de el desde que lo use en el primer instante. Cada nuevo lanzamiento esta siendo mas estable cada vez.  :Cool: 

----------

## aj2r

Ha compilado, pero al arrancar con ese núcleo recibo un kernel panic XD

----------

## Kensai

poco antest del kernel panic te dice por que puedes poner el error aqui?

De todos modos ayer hice prueba con el emission8 muy estable y con mas opciones para mejor performance. Espero hacer el anuncio pronto ya que todavia no esta disponible. Tambien espero que resuelva el problema de aj2r.  :Cool: 

----------

## aj2r

Bueno, ya lo tengo funcionando  :Very Happy:  Mi problema era éste:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
> 
> PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved
> ...

 

Yo siempre he elegido MMCONFIG por defecto al configurar mi núcleo, pero parece que a partir de 2.6.17 no voy a poder hacerlo si no encuentro una solución para este problema.

Ahora hablando un poco de los emission, no he notado ese incremento de velocidad al arrancar que decíais  :Confused: 

EDITO->Bueno en el 2.6.18 parece que esta comprobación vuelve a no hacerse, así que mi problema está solucionado

----------

## Kensai

no es tanto un incremento al arrancar, por que el arranque es mas obra del init de gentoo que del kernel. Pero si vas a notar un incremento en la efectividad y la interactividad ya que a veces va a usar menos la memoria y menos el procesador que un kernel vanilla o genpatches solamente.

Ahor les tengo una pregunta quiere que anuncie el emission 8 o ya que acaban de usar el 7 quieren que espere hasta el emission 9?

----------

## kropotkin

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> no es tanto un incremento al arrancar, por que el arranque es mas obra del init de gentoo que del kernel. Pero si vas a notar un incremento en la efectividad y la interactividad ya que a veces va a usar menos la memoria y menos el procesador que un kernel vanilla o genpatches solamente.
> 
> Ahor les tengo una pregunta quiere que anuncie el emission 8 o ya que acaban de usar el 7 quieren que espere hasta el emission 9?

 

anuncia el nueve mejor  :Wink: 

----------

